# The Wishing Well.



## hemihampton (Dec 4, 2017)

Got out Yesterday, Sunday to dig a Well. I'm calling it the Wishing Well because I was Wishing we'd dig lots of Killer old Bottles. BUT, It did not happen. We did dig some bottles though. A fellow digging buddy of mine found this well about 5 feet away from a 1850's or 60's Trash pit I found about 2 years ago that contained a Killer Super Rare Teller's Ten Pin Cobalt Blue Bottle from Detroit. It was badly busted up though. SO, I was hoping/wishing the bottom of this well would be full of them. but NO. Instead we had to settle for 2 Cobalt Blue G. Norris Hutch bottles. One in good shape & one broken. Then we got 2 Tough Guyette Hutch bottles. One good one & one Broken. Got a A. Wegener Hutch, Nice Quart Blob Westphal Bros with lightning stopper bail & wire intact. Broken Quart Blob Norris. Sadly my Camera broke so I did not get any photo's. But the other digger did take some pics with his phone. Not to many bottle pics though. Enjoy.LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 4, 2017)

We got about 12 feet down in the well. Then daylight ran out. Feels like we only got about 3 feet left to go until we hit bottom. hopefully something good in that last 3 feet. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 4, 2017)

These new Phone Cameras suck./ They make them 10.0 MB or mega Pixils when you really need a 200KB photo. I reduce these pics down to 3.0 MB & the size is still to big but in reality the picture is little bigger then a thumbnail. I prefer my digital Camera, these phones suck. Just my opinion. The people that like the camera on these phones know nothing about pics or sizes. When I ask what size pics or mega pixels the phone is they have no clue what I'm talking about. I think I can only download one pic at a time because of the large 3.0 mb size's. Also this site won't let you post a big pics, the site seems to shrink them even more for you.Anyways, heres some more crappy pics. Try to enjoy if you can see what they are? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 4, 2017)

More thumbnail pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 4, 2017)

another thumbnail.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 4, 2017)

another.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 4, 2017)

bring out your magnifying glass to see these thumbnail pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 4, 2017)

can you see me now?


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 4, 2017)

pic of the brick lined wall.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 4, 2017)

looking out the hole.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 5, 2017)

Looks like it was just the perfect size. Seems you have no snow, either? Though right now we have a very strong wind.


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 5, 2017)

cool pics even small. that was some dig I bet. I wish yu could have gotten the bottles yu were hoping to find. I have found over the years digging is a LOTTA HARD WORK for not a lot of payback. except when yu are really lucky and get a good hole. about one in thirty it seems


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 5, 2017)

The other diggers were ready to call it done & a Dud but I kept probing it & hitting bottles. I couldn't leave a unfinished hole because I'd always be wondering could there of been something good just waiting for me/us just a inch or foot farther? And what if, what if we did dig it out until the bottom, you never what's waiting for you at the bottom until you get there, Could be a killer bottle or a big fat nothing? LEON.


----------



## GEEMAN (Dec 6, 2017)

COOL ! I really like seeing/reading about your digs.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 10, 2017)

Went back today to finish the hole. Only about 3 feet was left to the bottom so we dug that last 3 feet today. Winter Moved in during the week & was a very cold 29-31 degrees. The Wishing Well finally produced something worth while. Probably did better in this last 3 feet then the first 12 feet above it. But not by much. We dug 2 cool Cobalt Blue Hutch's. One the common G. Norris but the more colorful very dark Bluish Purple. Then we dug a rarer Killer Guyette Cobalt Blue Hutch. First time we dug this Variation. Then we dug 2 nice A. Wegener Quart Blobs. That's about it. We then stuck & fork in it & called it done. Pics of me holding Guyette Cobalt Blue Hutch in bottom of well, about 15 feet down.  LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 10, 2017)

Pic of Eric after removing Cobalt Blue Norris Hutch from it's 120 years resting at bottom of well. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 10, 2017)

More Pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 10, 2017)

More Pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 10, 2017)

more pics.


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Dec 10, 2017)

Nice finds!  Thanks for sharing.  You may want to try and send a text to your email address.  Doing this normally shrinks the file size and maintains decent clarity of cell phone pictures.  
Adam

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 10, 2017)

More Pics.


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 10, 2017)

That is a beautiful bottle congratulations !!!!


----------



## sandchip (Dec 11, 2017)

Blue and beautiful!


----------



## onemorehobby (Dec 20, 2017)

Very interesting dig. Great visual post.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 24, 2017)

I love those cobalt hutches!


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 31, 2017)

Here's the other Cobalt Blue Hutch. The other guy I was digging with got it in the split & cleaned it & sent me a Pic. Looks nice. LEON.

P.S. HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## logueb (Dec 31, 2017)

Great finds Leon.  The cobalt hutch is amazing.  Not many hutches down here.  Always enjoy your digs.  Buster


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 1, 2022)

logueb said:


> Great finds Leon.  The cobalt hutch is amazing.  Not many hutches down here.  Always enjoy your digs.  Buster


You're giving the mailman the blues I don't have one.
NICE!!!!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 1, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> The other diggers were ready to call it done & a Dud but I kept probing it & hitting bottles. I couldn't leave a unfinished hole because I'd always be wondering could there of been something good just waiting for me/us just a inch or foot farther? And what if, what if we did dig it out until the bottom, you never what's waiting for you at the bottom until you get there, Could be a killer bottle or a big fat nothing? LEON.


Right there with ya, seems like it happens a lot, I'm done then bam a couple  nice ones show up.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 1, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> You're giving the mailman the blues I don't have one.
> NICE!!!!



This should give you the Blues. 8 Blue Hutchs in one hole,. LEON.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 1, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> This should give you the Blues. 8 Blue Hutchs in one hole,. LEON.
> 
> View attachment 241237View attachment 241238View attachment 241239View attachment 241240


I don't think I like you anymore.
SWEET!!!!


----------



## Len (Nov 1, 2022)

Hey Hemi,

The pics weren't bad at all--but I agree with you--modern phone camera suck! In any case, thanks for making the effort and good luck with the rest of your well dig.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 1, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> More Pics.View attachment 180678View attachment 180679


I did get some blue today but not that level.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 1, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> I don't think I like you anymore.
> SWEET!!!!





Mailman1960 said:


> I did get some blue today but not that level.


----------

